# How about a little bike ride?



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have got to start to try and get in shape, so today I brought the bike out....everybody got a short ride around the neighborhood.

Tink, I had almost forgotten how much he enjoys this! He just sits quietly and looks around. Guess he feels safe with me. :wub:
View attachment 96278



This was Ava's very first time :innocent: of course she was an angel :thumbsup:
View attachment 96279



And Miss Abbey quite thoroughly enjoyed her ride! :aktion033:
View attachment 96280



This is Arch and me, we took a longer ride.....he LOVES this kind of stuff!!
View attachment 96281


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

How fun for the pups!!! I love that your basket has a cage so they are secure. That looks like a great activity for you & the babies. Hehe...have you ever fallen over with one of them in the basket?! lol


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

They all look adorable in the little bike basket!!! I like that it has a cage too! I just bought a bike to get in shape too so we're on the same page! I'll have to get a basket soon. Enjoy your bike rides with the team! They're adorable...as always!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Pat I need a basket like yours.. where did you get it? Looks like your precious ones enjoy it much!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Now this really looks like summer fun.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Adorable, adorable, adorable, adorable!:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LJSquishy said:


> How fun for the pups!!! I love that your basket has a cage so they are secure. That looks like a great activity for you & the babies. Hehe...have you ever fallen over with one of them in the basket?! lol


I have never fallen with one of them in the basket. Of course I'm Extra careful when their riding with me.



Bibu said:


> They all look adorable in the little bike basket!!! I like that it has a cage too! I just bought a bike to get in shape too so we're on the same page! I'll have to get a basket soon. Enjoy your bike rides with the team! They're adorable...as always!


Sure hope I keep it up.....I really really need to get into shape! I've never been in such bad shape!



Silkmalteselover said:


> Pat I need a basket like yours.. where did you get it? Looks like your precious ones enjoy it much!


I knew someone would ask where I got it.....well I had ordered it from some magazine when Archie was a puppy.....so 7 years later, i have no idea where it came from...:blush:...



Maglily said:


> Now this really looks like summer fun.


It is fun, I take them up and down the street...then Archie and i go further. When he was young, I used to take him out all the time.



aprilb said:


> Adorable, adorable, adorable, adorable!:wub:


Thanks


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks great Pat. Good for you. I need to be doing something like that. I need to lose some weight, but if I were to get on a bike with them, I would kill us all. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Mmmm. maybe a trike?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Gee, Pat, now I want to go buy a bike. I gave up my 10-speed a few years ago because there just wasn't the time for long bike rides anymore and it wasn't so comfortable for riding around the neighborhood. But your bike looks comfy and I adore the basket!!

I found this website ... looks like the company that may have made your basket ... but I searched the internet and found that a lot of stores sold it for less than is shown on the company website.

http://www.nantucketbikebaskets.com/index.php/Pet-Bicycle-Baskets/View-all-products.html


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh that is just so precious. They all look like they are having a great time.......and so does mommy !!!
Jenna:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

silverhaven said:


> Looks great Pat. Good for you. I need to be doing something like that. I need to lose some weight, but if I were to get on a bike with them, I would kill us all. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Mmmm. maybe a trike?


Maureen, a trike would be good!!! :aktion033::thumbsup:



MaryH said:


> Gee, Pat, now I want to go buy a bike. I gave up my 10-speed a few years ago because there just wasn't the time for long bike rides anymore and it wasn't so comfortable for riding around the neighborhood. But your bike looks comfy and I adore the basket!!
> 
> I found this website ... looks like the company that may have made your basket ... but I searched the internet and found that a lot of stores sold it for less than is shown on the company website.
> 
> http://www.nantucketbikebaskets.com/index.php/Pet-Bicycle-Baskets/View-all-products.html


Mary, my bike is just a regular old coaster brake (no speeds) bike and I had bought a nice big cushy seat for my fat butt :HistericalSmiley::blush: It's good for flat roads, but I would be toast on a hill :blush:

Those baskets look great! Glad they are cheaper on other websites....if I remember correctly, i think I paid around $70....and thought that was a lot!!! 



poochie2 said:


> Oh that is just so precious. They all look like they are having a great time.......and so does mommy !!!
> Jenna:wub:


 Thanks Jenna, The kids love doing things with me....I really should do it more. i'm gonna try to make myself do something physical each day with them...starting right after this week, we're getting a heat wave this week!!! :w00t:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Pat, those are such cute pictures! And, I love your neighborhood. Perfect for riding around with the fluffs!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love how much you do with the pups  Hunter went for a bike ride a few days ago on the beach and he too loved it!!!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Your babies look like they all had a ball going for a nice bike ride with mom.:aktion033:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Pat, I loved these pictures...looks like the fluffs had a great time on their bike rides! I love that you do so much with all your fluffs...they are truly SO lucky to be part of your crew!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Maureen, a trike would be good!!! :aktion033::thumbsup:


LOL I may be tempted to give it a try. Hubby would love me to join him to cycle around the seawall.  we are in the perfect location for it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - how adorable.:wub::wub::wub: I can't believe you just posted those pictures. On Fire Island you can only ride a bike or walk and the little town (if you'd call it that) is a long way to walk Tyler so Jim was suggesting we put Tyler in one of the baskets, laying a towel or something underneath him. But I'm scared to do it. Not that he'll jump out but if we ever fell or had an accident. That cage contraption seems like a great idea. Love bike riding!!!:chili:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Pat, you are too much. When I saw you kayaking I thought, gee I'd like to do that but my pool is too small. Now I see you bike riding and I'm thinking, gee, if I get a basket I could go riding with the pups. I need to get a bike too though.:HistericalSmiley: I'm gonna think on that.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I love your posts and the pictures they are so interesting looking. I wish Jasmine would like to ride a bike, but I don't think that's for her or me LOL!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

lynda said:


> Pat, you are too much. When I saw you kayaking I thought, gee I'd like to do that but my pool is too small. Now I see you bike riding and I'm thinking, gee, if I get a basket I could go riding with the pups. I need to get a bike too though.:HistericalSmiley: I'm gonna think on that.


Lynda, have you thought of a pulling a little red wagon or a trailer---maybe your DH could build a cage on the top to keep in the little escape artist!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So cute! Looks like everyone had fun!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Lynda, have you thought of a pulling a little red wagon or a trailer---maybe your DH could build a cage on the top to keep in the little escape artist!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


My little escape artist is so smart, she could probably pedal the bike and I could ride in the waggon:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl: Picture it


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bike ride?









Auntie Pat, you gotta get here with the A-Team + T









You seem to be the fun type of human. I like it :chili: .. puppy kisses, Snowy

haha Pat, I had a giggle when I first read the thread because that is one of the activities that I enjoy doing with the malts. I did not want to respond until I got a photo of one of them to show you that we also do the same quite often and enjoy it. We have two bikes here / two baskets. Either a friend and I go (Snowy & Crystal along with us) or my sister and I (yet again, Snowy and Crystal are on). They LOVE the ride and love to see everything (road/people) in fast forward :HistericalSmiley:

Totally LOVED your fun photos :chili: ... yup just like Snowy barked above. You gotta get here with the fluffs. I think that we will enjoy going for a long ride :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing!

hugs
Kat


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

I just love it makes me want to start riding bike again.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

You are a total beach girl Pat! Love your beach cruiser! And the basket is perfect for the fluffs. Life really is good @ the Jersey Shore!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Katkoota said:


> Bike ride?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
woohoo!!! :aktion033: hey Mr. Snowy, I saw you earlier on FB!!! I was so happy to see you on your bike!!!! :aktion033: We've only been going on short rides because it's so hot out!!! We'll be doing more when it cools down a bit though!!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

lynda said:


> Pat, you are too much. When I saw you kayaking I thought, gee I'd like to do that but my pool is too small. Now I see you bike riding and I'm thinking, gee, if I get a basket I could go riding with the pups. I need to get a bike too though.:HistericalSmiley: I'm gonna think on that.


I agree! I want to do all those fun activities! That basket is so great!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

one more thing...where can I get one of these baskets??


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The A Team said:


> woohoo!!! :aktion033: hey Mr. Snowy, I saw you earlier on FB!!! I was so happy to see you on your bike!!!! :aktion033: *We've only been going on short rides because it's so hot out!!! We'll be doing more when it cools down a bit though!!!*


Haha Snowy appeared in SM in this thread first, but when he noticed that u missed his message, he popped out in FB:HistericalSmiley:... Happy that u didnt miss it and that u liked it:chili:

@hot weather - same here, so I actually got the bike out to the garden again, mainly for the sake of snapping this Photo , but in about 2 months or so, the weather will get better. Then we will be off for long rides:chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

RudyRoo said:


> one more thing...where can I get one of these baskets??


I dont really know where to get it where u live. I got it from a local bike store here  they are especially made for the pups and are well buckled so i love them.

See if u can find "dog bike basket" online. I am assuming that they might have.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pat, another thread that I must have missed. 

I love the pictures of your precious fluff babies getting special and individual rides with their Mommy! And, as someone else mentioned ... I like the cage, too ... Something to help keep them safer during the bike ride.

What a fun way for you to add in some healthy exercise for yourself, too!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

RudyRoo said:


> one more thing...where can I get one of these baskets??


 
I ordered mine from some dog magazine when Archie was a puppy...like maybe 7 years ago.....so I don't remember where it came from, but if you just google it, I'm sure you'll find several of them...there are different types. Get one, you'll enjoy it!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wahoo! :woohoo2:

Pat, those are fantastic action shots of you and your A-Team! Seems like everybody is enjoying the bike ride! 

Your fluffs are laying very comfy in those neat dog bike basket! They look like real professionals, Lol! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

RudyRoo said:


> one more thing...where can I get one of these baskets??


Sorry, I guess I missed the posts where you already said you didn't know where to get it! BUT, lookie what I found! Bike Basket only $13? Seems too good to be true!


----------

